# P2NP AL/HG BIG SCALE



## pdwshopnl (Feb 11, 2022)

How do you think about scaling up this exothermic reaction?
Of course I find solution, no word ,,its impossible".

I thinking about add ready amalgamate AL in portions to reaction vessel.
For example 1kg p2np reduction, all aluminium is need is 1-1.2KG. This AL :4 portions = 250-300grams each. And first AL portion prepare with hgcl2, decant water and add full reagents to vessel, after stabilised reaction 30-40min add next portion AL amalgamated, 30-40min next AL portion.
What do you think about IT?


----------



## pdwshopnl

Of course we talk about work in hdpe barrel with mechanical stirrer on the top with own made big condenser, and outside barrel colling


----------



## William Dampier

Not large portions times in the period, but add dropwise of the P2NP solution with stirring and cooling. The use of a condenser for the barrel will give the result, but the main control of the external temperature.


----------

